# Vintage watches - some questions



## BriscaF1s (Apr 29, 2017)

Hello all. New poster here although I do lurk reading these forums from time to time.

I'm not a watch collector but I do like a "good value" watch which is probably why I've got a Seiko 007 that replaced a 12 year old kinetic (still running - I replaced the "supercap" myself recently) which replaced an auto Vostok 2416b etc.

My wife has an 8 year old Swatch Irony which has served her well but I did get buying a birth year watch into my head. I've read some posts on here which talked about which makes and movements are maybe the better choices and this took me to a seller's site and to an item - a Seiko 2706-3090 which serves as a useful example; it's not expensive to buy (about £50) so not too much risk to take but I have some questions about buying vintage items like this...or even ones slightly more expensive.

Are spares still available for watches like these or is it simply pot luck on how long it'll run for before it needs an expensive repair or throwing?

Is it better to buy something like a Seiko as they are more numerous (for spares, repairs etc) or would something like an Avia have a cal that would be used in a lot of other watches and, therefore, be numerous also?

Just how long might you reasonably expect a "reasonable quality" watch such as a 2706-3090 or 17 jewel Avia etc to run for whether serviced regularly or even a little neglected? e.g. Do the jewel bearings wear out quickly without being lubricated or is it more likely that the watch will just be inaccurate without a good service now and again?

I guess buying a vintage watch is a bit like buying a vintage car. Even if it appears well looked after, there can still be problems underneath and if you don't know where particular models have problems, you're asking for trouble?

Any pointers would be appreciated.

briscaF1


----------



## Buuk (Apr 15, 2017)

Firstly let me (as a relatively new member myself) welcome you to the forum! I can only tell you what I've read myself; I'm sure others will chip in with good advice.

I'd guess a Seiko is a good place to start. I've been thinking along the same lines myself but with maybe a 6319 or Citizen 8110. There are loads of Seiko's about on the second hand market as well as some NOS spares on ebay. The issue you might have is finding someone here in the UK to carry out repairs on a vintage Seiko. Again, just based on comments I've seen.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi, and welcome.

Any Seiko would be a good place to start, as they can run for years without being touched. The only problem, as previously mentioned might be finding someone who can service or repair it. There are several members here who do repairs, and hopefully they'll still be around if and when you need them !

Obviously if you're buying one that has been (properly) serviced, you'll have a head start. @scottswatches Birth Year Watches would be a good place to try.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks @Mr Levity

any watch you buy at £50 won't be serviced - the service I am having done on a Tissot ladies watch i sold for £39 is costing me £65, so it isn't economic to service them.

But that said Seiko is a good choice. Pretty bullet proof, well made and classic styling mainly.

I'd wager that most 40 year old seikos for £50 will last longer than a new £150 Michel Kors!


----------



## BriscaF1s (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks for the replies and warm welcome.

How much might I expect to pay (ball park) for a service on a vintage Seiko such as the model mentioned?

I agree with the sentiment on buying from a quality manufacturer rather than a throwaway fashion item - and it's always good to "recycle."


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

BriscaF1s said:


> Thanks for the replies and warm welcome.
> 
> How much might I expect to pay (ball park) for a service on a vintage Seiko such as the model mentioned?
> 
> I agree with the sentiment on buying from a quality manufacturer rather than a throwaway fashion item - and it's always good to "recycle."


 In my experience the price of a watch service starts at £50 and goes up from that. If I had a watch I loved I'd send it to this guy http://watchguy.co.uk/. His prices start at £150 for a handwound.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

A bit expensive for servicing an old cranker. My service charge is from £45 , plus parts. Even with a few parts, ie glass, crown,mainspring. Can't reach his starting price.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

simon2 said:


> A bit expensive for servicing an old cranker. My service charge is from £45 , plus parts. Even with a few parts, ie glass, crown,mainspring. Can't reach his starting price.


 Simon does some servicing for me and does an excellent job and yes he does full strip downs.


----------

